# FR: on the weekend - (sur / pendant) le week-end - préposition



## Dakota88

Hi everyone

I was wondering if one can say, '*sur *le week-end'?? Or is this literal english translation? I know 'pendant le week-end' would be better but is it at all possible to say, "_j'y suis allee *SUR *le week-end"?_? OR is 'on the weekend' just written in french as '*LE *weekend"???


Merci beaucoup


----------



## iosonolobo

> "j'y suis allee SUR le week-end"



Pourquoi pas « J'y suis allé le fin de semaine » ?


----------



## SwissPete

« J'y suis allé/e à la fin de la semaine ».
« J'y suis allé/e en fin de semaine ».


----------



## Dakota88

Oui, mais ce n'est pas ma question, je voudrais savoir si c'est possible ou pas a ecrire/parler 'sur le week-end'.

Merci


----------



## SwissPete

Short answer: No. 
But can you please tell us what idea you are trying to convey in English?


----------



## Languagesolutions

I'm intrigued ! I don't understand either. Maybe "on the weekend" is an American English expression ? In British English we do not use "on" as a preposition with "weekend" in any context.


----------



## SteveD

*At the weekend* is the usual expression in BE but I have heard *on the weekend*.  I think that it a regional use.  Maybe someone else will indicate which region/s.


----------



## LART01

Hi

In a few cases you can say in French "sur le weekend"
like in _Retour en images sur le weekend et ses nombreux accidents_

And _à cheval sur le weekend_ discussed here

à cheval sur le week-end


----------



## Geo.

iosonolobo said:


> Pourquoi pas « J'y suis allé le fin de semaine » ?


 
« la fin de semaine » ... but I'd only use it in Québec myself. 

Returning to the topic, ‘on the weekend’ rings decidedly North American, and that's fine, but I'd not go so far as to interject it in French. Yes, it can be found in certan constructs, as cited above, but that's not what was asked. (To me, it sounds a little like when an Anglophone tries to say ‘Wait for me!’ and it comes out as « Attendez pour moi! »).


----------



## yuechu

re: on the weekend
Since one can say "en semaine", how does "en week-end" or "en fin de semaine" sound in French? (Is it slightly different from "le week-end" or "la fin de semaine"?)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## SwissPete

"en week-end"  or "en fin de semaine"


----------



## Locape

On peut dire 'j'y suis allé(e) en fin de semaine' (en France, ça peut inclure le vendredi), mais 'j'y suis allé(e) le week-end'. Sinon, 'j'y suis allé(e) en week-end' veut dire je crois 'on a weekend break', comme on dirait 'en vacances' (I went there on vacation/holiday).


----------



## joshisanonymous

J'ai un étudiant qui jure qu'il avait une enseignante d'origine française qui lui a dit que «sur le week-end» se dit en France. Moi, je l'ai jamais entendu, seulement «le week-end», «pendant le week-end», «ce week-end», etc. Je lui ai promis de demander à des locuteurs natifs si «sur le week-end» se dit, alors?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai jamais entendu _*sur* le week-end_, que je considère comme un anglicisme (je ne dis que _(pendant) le week-end_). Mais peut-être cette préposition est-elle employée au Canada, sous l'influence de l'anglais ?


----------



## jekoh

Ça se dit, dans des phrases comme : 

_Avec sa femme Jeanne et leurs trois enfants, Étienne, Adrien et Baptiste, ils ont donc fait le trajet sur le week-end.

Ceux qui feront un aller-retour sur le week-end pourront même réaliser une seconde fois l'échange.

Je pense que survivre sans l'aller retour à Barcelone sur le week-end restera possible._


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas parce que « ça se dit » que c'en est correct pour autant. Pour moi, ça reste impropre.


----------



## jekoh

Ça me paraît parfaitement correct. Le sens n'est d'ailleurs pas tout à fait « pendant le week-end ».


----------



## Maître Capello

Quel sens lui donnez-vous donc ?


----------



## jekoh

Grosso modo le sens de « en un week-end ». C'est la même construction que « [faire qqch | aller qq part] sur la journée », qui est plus courant.


----------

